# Gainward bringt HD4870X2 "Golden Sample" Goes Like Hell Edition



## xTc (6. November 2008)

*Nachdem viele Hersteller für Ihre HD4850 und HD4870 eigene Kühlerdesign entwickelt hattem, setzt sich der Trend nun bei dem Topmodell, der HD4870X2 fort. Gainward bringt die HD4870X² "Golden Sample" Goes Like Hell Edition mit einem eigenen Kühler.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach Palit bringt nun auch Gainward die HD4870X2 mit einem eigenständigem Kühlerdesign. Dabei setzten beide Karten auf den gleichen Kühler. Gainward wird zwei Versionen dieser X2 auf den Markt bringen.
Beide verfügen über 2GB GDDR5-Speicher, unterscheiden sich aber nur im Namen und den Taktraten.

So bringt Gainward eine Version die mit den Referenztaktraten daher kommt und sich  „Rampage700 "Golden Sample"“ nennt. Bei der übertakteten Version taktet die GPU mit 790MHz anstatt der normalen 750MHz. Diese Version nennt sich dann „Rampage700 "Golden Sample" Goes Like Hell Edition“. Bei beiden Karten taktet der Speicher mit 3.600MHz. 

Die Karte belegt drei Slots und verfügt über einen Display-Port, einen HDMI-Ausgang, einen DVI-Anschluss und einen VGA-Anschluss.

Preise:

HD4870X2 Rampage700 "Golden Sample" = 579$
HD4870X2 Rampage700 "Golden Sample" Goes Like Hell Edition = 599$

Ab wann die Karte erhältlich ist, ist nicht bekannt.

Quelle:
*Gainward Unveiled Rampage700 "Golden Sample" Goes Like Hell Edition*


----------



## SteVe (8. November 2008)

Bin gespannt auf die Temperaturen im Vergleich zu Referenzkühlung.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. November 2008)

Typisch Gainward:
Lässt Palit schön die Kühllösungen entwickeln und verkauft sie dann unter eigenem Namen.


----------



## xTc (8. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Typisch Gainward:
> Lässt Palit schön die Kühllösungen entwickeln und verkauft sie dann unter eigenem Namen.



Bei der HD38x0-Serie hat Gainward die Kühlung auch bei Palit geklaut. Leider sind einige der Kühllösungen von Palit nicht gerade leise. Es gibt zwar auch Ausnahmen wie die HD4850 Sonic, aber die "normalen" und "günstigen" Karten sind leider nicht gerade leise.



Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (9. November 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Bei der HD38x0-Serie hat Gainward die Kühlung auch bei Palit geklaut. Leider sind einige der Kühllösungen von Palit nicht gerade leise. Es gibt zwar auch Ausnahmen wie die HD4850 Sonic, aber die "normalen" und "günstigen" Karten sind leider nicht gerade leise.


Naja wie gesagt, typisch Gainward.


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. November 2008)

wie groß sind eigentlich die lüfter auf der karte??
92???


----------



## BeachBoy08 (9. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> wie groß sind eigentlich die lüfter auf der karte??
> 92???


Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt.
Leider sind weder bei Computerbase, noch bei VR-Zone die Größe der Lüfter angegeben.

Da Lüfter so sehen aber so aus, als wären sie genauso groß wie bei der Sapphire HD4850 X2.
Nur blöderweise hat PCGH im Test der HD4850 X2 auch nicht die Lüftergröße angegeben.


----------



## Zoon (9. November 2008)

Ich würde sogar sagen das ist der gleiche Kühler wie Asus den mal auf der 3870X2 gebracht hatte ... nur ne andere Verkleidung ...


----------



## xTc (9. November 2008)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar sagen das ist der gleiche Kühler wie Asus den mal auf der 3870X2 gebracht hatte ... nur ne andere Verkleidung ...



Nein, der Kühler den Asus bei der HD3870X2 verwendete war nur ein Dual-Slot-Kühler. Dieser Kühler belegt schon 3 Slots.


Gruß


----------



## cubbi223 (9. November 2008)

Gainward ist nur ne Marke von Palit also micht wundert das nicht


----------



## BeachBoy08 (9. November 2008)

cubbi223 schrieb:


> Gainward ist nur ne Marke von Palit also micht wundert das nicht


Gainward ist ein eigenständiger Hersteller.
Die verwenden nur desöfteren Kühllösungen von Palit.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (15. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Gainward ist ein eigenständiger Hersteller.
> Die verwenden nur desöfteren Kühllösungen von Palit.


Jop. Vllt hat er in Gainward diesmal mit Xpertvision verwechselt


----------



## MiTx (17. November 2008)

Nicht ganz richtig... Gainward ist eine 100% Tocher von Palit. Das lässt sich auf der HP Gainward.com  im History Bereich nachlesen.

Hier der genaue Link: http://www.gainward.de/main/about.php?id=1


----------

